# Sundlaug Coffee Closing



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Sad news on their Website here that they have taken the decision to close down their roastery. Mixture of contributing factors it seems


----------



## Split Shot (Sep 24, 2016)

Just spotted this. Sad news: I really enjoyed all the coffees I've had from Sundlaug. Hope they do well with whatever is next for them.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Split Shot said:


> Just spotted this. Sad news: I really enjoyed all the coffees I've had from Sundlaug. Hope they do well with whatever is next for them.


Ditto from me too.

Good luck to them in future efforts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep . Sad news . They have had no beans for sale for a while though so I can't say I'm suprised. As above their coffee has always been top quality, but I can see how competition and no cafe to leverage economies of scale can be a problem for a small roaster.

There are a lot of roasters out there fighting for the same market , some as top notch ( this lot were ) and some aren't so much . Convincing people that not all coffee is equal in quality or price is tough in the current economic climate .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

That's a real shame, they were one of my highlights from the past year


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Make the next one a good one @Daren


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Make the next one a good one @Daren


What.... This one?










5000 posts of total crap and Micky taking.... I'd like to apologise to everyone who I might of offended! (except CChap who deserves all he gets







)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Flippin Eck... I've got my badge already!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

and back on topic > Sundlaug....


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep . Sad news . They have had no beans fo .sale for a while though so I can't say I'm suprised. As above their coffee has always been top quality, but I can see how competition and no cafe to leverage economies of scale can be a problem for a small roaster.
> 
> There are a lot of roasters out there fighting for the same market , some as top notch ( this lot were ) and some aren't so much . Convincing people that not all coffee is equal in quality or price is tough in the current economic climate .


Very sad to hear this. If you can't do discounts or free postage many won't consider purchasing top notch stuff.

Sobering to read their reasons. Can't help feeling the marketplace is overcrowded and with prices of greens and inflation on the rise coupled with the low value of sterling, there may be more bad news ahead.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> What.... This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't change, Daren - especially the bit about CC


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> Flippin Eck... I've got my badge already!! Woohooo!!!


It's been waiting patiently on a velvet cushion in the wings.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Very sad to see this. Was on their site last week and suspected things were afoot when they had no beans for sale. Really enjoyed the coffee I had from them and liked their whole philosophy, but it just goes to show that producing a high quality product at a reasonable price isn't always enough, particularly with the current uncertainty and the level of competition in this market. A sad day, but i wish them well with whatever they end up doing next.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

And congrats Daren, your posts always make me smile, keep it up with the "total crap and mickey taking"


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I had just typed up an email asking them what was on offer this morning then decided that before I was going to send it I'd check out their Insta and saw this.

Sad sad news indeed. Their absolutely outstanding quality and service blew me away last year and I'm gutted that they've gone.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> I had just typed up an email asking them what was on offer this morning then decided that before I was going to send it I'd check out their Insta and saw this.
> 
> Sad sad news indeed. Their absolutely outstanding quality and service blew me away last year and I'm gutted that they've gone.


I've just read their reasons for going, very sad. Very much a victim of the Vote for Brexit.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah it's the smaller guys that are going to really feel the pinch this year.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Gutted


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Good luck to Matt and Meredith in their next venture, whatever it may be.

they were a pleasure to deal with on the LSOL last year and their beans were consistently outstanding.

I hope that this doesn't prove to be the tip of the iceberg in terms of the effect of leaving the EU but I don't hold out much hope.

Big business will survive, or even thrive, it always does. Quantity will win out over quality and we will all be the poorer for it.

Such a shame.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Their LSOL offering was really good.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Their LSOL offering was really good.


Their everything was really good!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Their LSOL offering was really good.


Yep - totes mazeballs, one of the best LSOL offerings to date imho.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bummed about this, were top of my list to try as and when they were selling again.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Sad news to hear they closing up shop, reminds me of the pub business a few years back where many small quality places just couldn't compete with the large volume sellers.

Shame

John


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Very sad a great loss


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry - I don't agree with the Brexit argument.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

espressotechno said:


> Sorry - I don't agree with the Brexit argument.


I'd say that trading post Brexit has a level of uncertainty right now but cant see that as a reason to shut up shop now for something that we don't know detail of yet, and is a couple of years away


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

working dog said:


> I'd say that trading post Brexit has a level of uncertainty right now but cant see that as a reason to shut up shop now for something that we don't know detail of yet, and is a couple of years away


I did think that too, it did seem a bit premature. However, the 15% increase of wholesale greens is very much here and now.

Maybe there's a new venture that they need to start up asap.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think it'd be nice if this doesn't turn in to another brexit thread.

They've decided to close, that's a real shame as they did some get good coffees. I wish them well.


----------

